# Tuscarawas River



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have experience on this river near route 36 and 77 in SE Ohio. I happen to be driving out this way today and looks like a great wading area. Smallmouth? Largemouth? Anyone?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

that area has very good small mouth fishing


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

One of the best kept secrets is how good the bass fishing can be in the Tucs.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

bigbassturd said:


> One of the best kept secrets is how good the bass fishing can be in the Tucs.


I agree! Talk to lake bassers all the time that think the river is dirty and no fish.....I just laugh. 

Lots of good wading all over the Tusc. If you ever get a chance to float you'd love it even more. Not much in the way of largemouth on our end of the river, but plenty of smallies. Also a good pop of saugeye.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

That section I pretty deep upstream of the bridge, there are 2 decent holes but is definitely wadeable. My biggest smallmouth came from the Tusc. 5lb 12oz. Plenty of 16-19" fish. Problem is access...just posted about another spot closed down


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

What about boat access? I have a 17 foot bass tracker. Also, anyone interested in guiding me for the day. Send a PM please. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tusc river rat (Nov 21, 2009)

Deffinitly very good river fishing and not alot of people fishing it. All you need to do is spend a little time and you will have a great time.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

There's a nice newer boat ramp in the village of Tuscarawas. The river is shallow though so you'll want to be careful when navigating, especially with a 17 footer. I have a friend who lives across from the ramp and takes his rowboat out all the time. Have caught some really nice channel cats, smallies and a few pic out of that section of the river.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a section of river past Tusky that is not very boater friendly, it's a pretty nasty rapids that if your not careful you could end up swimming to shore. The river is super shallow and always changing, wouldn't advise a trip in a boat that size. Better off looking for permission to slip a canoe or kayak in.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I echo what was said. The best launch is Tusky......but very limited on larger boats unless the water is up some or you have a jet drive. Best bet is to find a canoe, Kayak, or Flatbottom and float a section.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

as everyone else said it is darn good smallmouth fishing along that stretch of river........finding shore access is the biggest problem for sure !!!


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there any pike in that area of the river


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

How is it north of bolivar?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

